# Transducer mounting...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Any pro's/con's to using a backing board of some sort? Was going to install my GPS/Fishfinder transducer on the new boat and saw in my Lund book that they recommend installing a "backer board" to the outside of the transom and then mounting the transducer to that.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cons?
Not at all...

If you don't get the holes "right" the first time , you don't have irreparable holes to try to fill & live with.


I have a hunk on the back of mine (it's bolted ABOVE the water line) and have had several Eagle , Lowrance and Humminbird units bolted on out back.
The only problem I ever had was getting the "sweet spot" on my current 797c2SI.
It wanted to throw a rooster tail and gurgle water into the craft at speed.
After moving & adjusting several times I settled on the 'best' spot and used clear plastic shipping tape and _Silicone Caulk_ to make a 'bridge' between the transom & transducer's front edge - which stopped the spray...

I absolutely endorse & recommend it as well. Any installations I do for others (I've done "a few" since the early 80's when I worked at a Marine Electronics Shop...:evilsmile)
Do indeed get a hunk of UHMW , Canvas Phenolic , PolyPro , Delrin or similar mounted , you won't regret it.

What unit do you plan on getting???


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

i use a starboard piece on the transom whenever I mount an X ducer


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Con's = none

Pro's = less holes in your actual hull


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> Cons?
> Not at all...
> 
> If you don't get the holes "right" the first time , you don't have irreparable holes to try to fill & live with.
> ...


I have a Garmin 430s already. Kept it off the last boat since it had too many routes and waypoints marked

West Marine has zilch. I'm wondering if I could just take a plastic cutting board and cut it to size?


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I used a $9 plastic cutting board from Meijer. Looked at getting a piece of 1/2" Starboard but the cost was too high. The cutting boards are only 3/8" but seem to work well.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Gander sells them, I think 14 bucks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

As long as the "cutting board" is plenty thick - YES.
This "Starboard" is a 'branded' form of UHWM Polyethylene....Probably expensive too.

You can buy what you need here:

http://www.usplastic.com/
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=795&parentcatid=-1
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=868&parentcatid=795

I recommend a film of silicone caulk/adhesive behind it when you mount it.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Any one willing to put up some pics of their work? I'd like to see them for future reference.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

caddis, 
I don't know if its practical or not but I have some leftover composite 2x4 that I will cut a chunk off of. It won't cost you anything just shoot me a pm .




Jward


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

I dont know what area you are in, but we have leftover randoms from various projects that you are welcome to have if you are in the neighborhood. 

Jeff


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Camp and Cruise had a mounting board for $12. 2 screw holes and done, just waiting on some warmer weather to apply the 3M 5200.

Very nice way to mount a transducer.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Camp and Cruise had a mounting board for $12. 2 screw holes and done, just waiting on some warmer weather to apply the 3M 5200.
> 
> Very nice way to mount a transducer.


Picture please! Thinking about doing something similar on my Alaskan.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)




----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm looking to do the same thing. Do you put silicone in the screw holes before driving in the screws or do you seal the holes with the epoxy on the back of the board?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

paragonrun said:


> I'm looking to do the same thing. Do you put silicone in the screw holes before driving in the screws or do you seal the holes with the epoxy on the back of the board?


I just drilled the holes and put the screws in just to hold it for now. Once it stays warm for a bit I'll use 5200 on the screws, around the screw holes then remount. The 5200 seals and acts as an adhesive.

Anyone know, should I line the whole plate with 5200 or just around the screw holes?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


>


Sweet! Thanks Gene.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> I just drilled the holes and put the screws in just to hold it for now. Once it stays warm for a bit I'll use 5200 on the screws, around the screw holes then remount. The 5200 seals and acts as an adhesive.
> 
> Anyone know, should I line the whole plate with 5200 or just around the screw holes?


I'd be careful with the 5200. That stuff can be pretty permanent. When I mount ducer boards I use a little silicone or life caulk, that way if I need to remove it, I can.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I like something at least 3/4" so you can use a decent stainless screw to hold the transducer bracket. I had a piece of Starboard leftover from a cabinet project but have also used a piece of composite deckboard. Make it 10 to 12" long I have 2 transducers plus a speedo wheel mounted but only 2 holes in the transom. Seal the back of the board and the holes, use fender washer inside to pull tight and also spread the sealant.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Lucky Dog said:


> I'd be careful with the 5200. That stuff can be pretty permanent. When I mount ducer boards I use a little silicone or life caulk, that way if I need to remove it, I can.


I ended up putting some over and around the holes and a little on the screws. Hopefully I can get it removed if I ever need to.

Out of curiosity, I noticed after the fact that 5200 says wood and fiberglass, I'm assuming aluminum will be fine


----------

